# Moneual LAB MonCaso 932 HTPC enclosure



## Darksaber (Mar 30, 2007)

The Moneual LAB MonCaso 932 series carries a price tag of just under $900, but features all the specifications to justify it. A 7" touchscreen LCD placed inside an incredibly solid all aluminum case, a great software and easy installation as well as the included keyboards are what you get for your money. We take a real close look at the case which costs more than most complete systems and let you know if it is worth it.

*Show full review*


----------

